# Safe/Secure Overnight Location near Baton Rouge / I10?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! Wish I knew but I will be asking the same thing because most likey I probably moving to Texas for my job in first of the year. :-/


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Send a pm to tidewater. He may have some good info and it doesn't seem like this section gets much traffic


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Hookem, sent him a PM.

Also if anyone wants a first hand look at the SUV17 and is between Stuart & Houston via FLA Turnpike & I-10, let me know and we'll met up.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

If you were stopping east of BR you could leave it at my house 10 minutes off I10 in the biloxi area but am about 2hrs east of BR. Cannot promise good inshore fishing really close to me either. I am typically fishing a little east, a little west, or way south of home. Regardless, you could leave it here for a nt or two if you were in my area.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Thanks Hookem, sent him a PM.
> 
> Also if anyone wants a first hand look at the SUV17 and is between Stuart & Houston via FLA Turnpike & I-10, let me know and we'll met up.


I just responded to your pm. Feel free to call me too


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Gramps,
My wife works in Baton Rouge and knows the area well. I also have some MS Coast ideas for you.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Slidell/Airport Road/ Comfort Inn. Good area and pretty new hotel.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help/offers/pm's guys! I left Ft. Pierce Monday night and drove straight through to Houston. The trip wasn't bad overall but at about 6:30 in the morning just east of Baton Rouge it started raining and it was interesting, to say the least, hauling butt through the city with a boat in tow! ;D

Thanks again! And I'll be back before too long asking about Lake Charles / Lake Calcasieu area.


----------

